# GT: Charlotte Bobcats (15-23) @ Denver Nuggets (22-19)



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

The Denver Nuggets can play a better defensive game when we host the poor offensive team of the Charlotte Bobcats.



> Allen Iverson and Carmelo Anthony both know its going to take strong defense for their Denver Nuggets to make a postseason run, but lately that sort of defensive effort hasn't been there.
> 
> The Nuggets try and get their defensive kinks worked out against one of the worst offensive teams in the league when they host the Charlotte Bobcats on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

If we don't win this game I will give everyone that posts in this thread, 100,000 points each. I am confident that we will win because of their poor offence, I think that we can make our defence look good against one of the worst offensive teams in the league. If we don't win this game, I don't think we deserve to go very far in the playoffs.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

If we can just raise our hands when the other team shoots, we should win.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah thats a good starter lol


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Woa, don't get your hopes up too high, buddy.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bobcats playing some great ball this half. If you have to give them their props. They are also coming fof an impressive win against the Lakers at Staples. We can't take this team lightly, or any NBA team. The Nuggets need to play better defense, kind of like Camby was commenting on just a few ago in the interview they aired.

Let's Go Nuggets!


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

They've beaten some good teams this year. Handed the Spurs their first loss of the season, watched em beat Detroit and LA too. Don't shortchange those guys, or it can bite ya in the ***.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I think George Karl was on basketballforum.com at halftime looking for tips. You could tell watching Melo and AI on those first 2 possessions that someone made it very clear to them that they should be contesting shots. And if Melo had his head up on that last alley oop attempt that could've been one of the sickest things you'll ever see. Perfect pass, and in traffic. Just needed to be ready to go up and get it.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Okay Steve Blake, you're what, 6'2, maybe 6'3? When you're on defense, and you look around, and everyone standing near you is 6'8 or taller, chances are you're out of position. Look for one of those shorter guys standing roughly 23'9" from the basket with no one near them. When you find that guy, run at him with one hand up in the air. Let me know if you still don't understand.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

75-71 'Cats. Tough shot by Morrison, followed by Nene demonstrating how to go at a shot blocker. I'm looking up AI's 3 point % since he got here, seems like he's been really stroking it by his standards, I wanna see if the numbers live up to what I'm thinkin.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Just did it out, and AI's shooting 41% from 3 since he got here. Not bad for a career 31% shooter. 81-79 Cats after 3 by the way, btu we're starting to play the type of basketball that'll win some games.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I am in love with Eduardo Najera. Takes it to the hoop for 2, then tips the inbounds pass of Felton(?) to get the ball back. The one man full court press, Bo Outlaw'd be proud. 83-81 Nuggets now.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

We got a tight game here.

Nuggets down 2

AI on the line shooting 2


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

AI only gets one.

Down 1

Offensive rebound by Charlotte with 16 seconds left

Man Melo has been strugglin in the 4th qtr these past couple games.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Down 1, Cats shootin 2. Melo had a great steal then he forced the action going 1 on 3. And he probably could've pulled it off if it were someone other than Gerald Wallace on the ball. 16.3 left.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

100-99 with 16 seconds left... we need a hero


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Is that really the best shot we could get out of a timeout? Come on JR....man another loss that stings


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Somebody screwed up bad on that last possession. Camby gets it 28 feet from the hoop and holds it for 10 seconds, then finally gets it to JR who leaves a leaning 24 footer on the front rim. Obviously this is one you feel like you should win, but Charlotte actually looked like a pretty good team out there tonight. I'm still waitin on Melo to really get it back though. He's due to go on a tear.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Great game Wallace's block on Melo won it for the us hopefully more teams start to realize that we aren't just a pushover.

Good luck the rest of the season


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> Is that really the best shot we could get out of a timeout? Come on JR....man another loss that stings


He got the ball 24 feet from the hoop with 6 seconds left in the game and his team down 3, what else could he do? Not his fault. I don't know who screwed the play up, but the whole possession was fugly. At least JR was moving around trying to get open, seemed like everybody else was standing still waiting for something to happen. Tough way to lose, that's for sure. I mean how does the shortest dude on the court grab an offensive board, especially with 16 seconds left?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

nutmeged3 said:


> Great game Wallace's block on Melo won it for the us hopefully more teams start to realize that we aren't just a pushover.
> 
> Good luck the rest of the season


Right back at ya. Gerald was killer the whole game, that one was definitely the most important play of the game though. Do you guys have a nickname for him by the way? I just flat don't like the name Gerald I guess.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> Right back at ya. Gerald was killer the whole game, that one was definitely the most important play of the game though. Do you guys have a nickname for him by the way? I just flat don't like the name Gerald I guess.


His nickname on the team is Crash because of the way he plays but I just have a hard time calling him that lol. So I've just stuck with Gerald or Wallace


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

We are ***. Enough said


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I hate Denver now


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

melo4life said:


> I hate Denver now



LOL....I think you have to wait until Melo gets his legs back then you guys will be fine!
Tough loss for you guys though....I see my boi was ballin....31 points 8 dimes....Damn I miss him!!!!!!!! 
:worthy: A.I.

P.S. Whats up Route....missing ya over here!! :cheers:


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

I just saw the highlights to the game. It's amazing how Wallace beat melo on the dribble, and takes it to the basket, but the two defenders around the basket don't even help close the lane out, instead they just keep it open and are like "sure wallace go ahead, beat us"


----------



## Karolis (Jan 17, 2007)

melo4life said:


> If we don't win this game I will give everyone that posts in this thread, 100,000 points each..


Im posting here only because i wanna get those 100 000 points, i don't know why but i think Nuggets will lose this one. I like nuggets because lithuanian guy is playing in it, Linas Kleiza and Im lithuanian too.


----------



## Karolis (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh i thought the game is Tomorrow...


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Karolis said:


> Oh i thought the game is Tomorrow...


Lmao


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Karolis said:


> Oh i thought the game is Tomorrow...


Yeah, so did the Nuggets.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

DieSlow69 said:


> LOL....I think you have to wait until Melo gets his legs back then you guys will be fine!
> Tough loss for you guys though....I see my boi was ballin....31 points 8 dimes....Damn I miss him!!!!!!!!
> :worthy: A.I.
> 
> P.S. Whats up Route....missing ya over here!! :cheers:


Whats up brother, That is exactly what I have been thinking watching these past couple games too and i think Kus mentioned it to, I just dont think Melo is fully back yet. I dont want to say hes not back in shape yet. But it seems hes breathing a lil extra hard in the 4th qtr. And for the ppl who have been longer does he usually sit as long as he has these past couple games. Or you think hes sittin a few extra minutes here and there because hes just coming back from suspension? Because theres sometimes in the game ive asked myself why the hell isnt Melo in the game right now


----------

